# got an altima catback



## SERyo (Nov 15, 2006)

i just picked up an exhaust locally from a seller off ebay. i damaged the stock exhaust so i had to find a cheap replacement, i didnt really need it for performance or anything
the guy paid for the install for me since he wanted to get a soundclip and picture. i dont really post on forums much, but he asked me to help him out if i was happy with the exhaust.
it's louder compared to stock, but it's not too bad.

pic
pic2


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'd like a muffler similar to that....but with the same quietness of stock. i've got a loud car and truck already.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

You can't have a muffler like that AND have it be quiet, unless you get something with a silencer, or just weld a tip on. The 2.5L engine is just too big for quiet.


----------



## SERyo (Nov 15, 2006)

well.. its definitely not stock sounding, it's louder aka "more aggressive", depending on how you look at it.
its a nice piece though, nice and shiny under the car for that bling-bling factor.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i know you can't have it both ways. i was just stating a thought


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Well, you could get an exhaust with a silencer, like some of the exhausts made by A'PEXi.


----------

